
A stealth DoS attack against CAN-based automotive networks [video] - pul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oajtDFw_t3Q
======
pul
Paper:
[https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-319-60876-1_...](https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-319-60876-1_9)

Blog: [http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/c...](http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/connected-car-hack/)

